# Rate my back



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Been training for just over a year, I'm working towards perfect symmetry.

Any suggestions for further development?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good work so far fella

one word for back....DEADLIFTS


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> good work so far fella
> 
> one word for back....DEADLIFTS


Cheers bro, thoughts on symmetry?

Im deadlifting 142kg max atm, want to hit 160 by the end of the year 

Love the pumps lol


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

looking good  but can only see your rear delt/lats . whats your lower back like ?

i can honestly say iv never had a better back till i started dead lift's 5x5 with very strict form .


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

4/10


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

micky12 said:


> looking good  but can only see your rear delt/lats . whats your lower back like ?
> 
> i can honestly say iv never had a better back till i started dead lift's 5x5 with very strict form .


Not the kind of place i can sip my top off sadly, i'll try to get a picture though. fairly strong but not as defined.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Been training for just over a year, I'm working towards perfect symmetry.
> 
> Any suggestions for further development?


need one with out the T then, for all we know you could have the erector spinae of prof hawking, but damn good progress on whats seen IMO


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> 4/10


Cheers for honesty.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> need one with out the T then, for all we know you could have the erector spinae of prof hawking, but damn good progress on whats seen IMO


Will def try and get a pic, just hard as gym is funny about people wearing stringers lol let alone being naked.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thats like rating these legs ...

View attachment 153649


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

ewen said:


> thats like rating these legs ...
> 
> View attachment 153649


lol

fair point.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Will def try and get a pic, just hard as gym is funny about people wearing stringers lol let alone being naked.


get a mate to take it in the changing room then, obv when its a bit quiet and not when guys are flashing their dongers


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

ewen said:


> thats like rating these legs ...
> 
> View attachment 153649


Plenty pockets 7/42


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

ewen said:


> thats like rating these legs ...
> 
> View attachment 153649


what kind of animal doesnt wear a belt with work trousers :nono:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> get a mate to take it in the changing room then, obv when its a bit quiet and not when guys are flashing their dongers


Are you sure? i could try and get a picture of the todger?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Fùck, your back is making me so hard. Love the way the light bounces off your delts and the tattoo makes you look so alpha, I can't control myself.
> 
> (No ****)


Sorry your not my type, i like girls who lift.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Are you sure? i could try and get a picture of the todger?


please send all c0ck shots to @Tommy10


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> please send all c0ck shots to @Tommy10


Incoming dick pics.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> In all seriousness, 7.5/10. Pretty good.


Cheers bro, still got a long way to go but i'm fairly happy with how even it is.

How's your balls doing with the dbol and test?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> please send all c0ck shots to @Tommy10


Rate ma back instead


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Yeah that's good progress mate, especially if natty.
> 
> Fapping isn't the same.. takes 10x longer, balls haven't shrunk, still got months to go yet.


that would just annoy me lol

Would love to do a cycle but HCG just confuses me.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> Rate ma back instead


no vagina/10

i know what youre trying and not gonna work here, move along :wink:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> that would just annoy me lol
> 
> Would love to do a cycle but HCG just confuses me.


Me too pal, I had to get a lesson from my dealer on prepping GH the other eek lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> Rate ma back instead


symmetry looks good, need a better picture though!

lean back though!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> no vagina/10
> 
> i know what youre trying and not gonna work here, move along :wink:


Lol calm down


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

nah tommy you need to deadlift, get them erectors (no ****) chunky


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> symmetry looks good, need a better picture though!
> 
> lean back though!


Likewise dude , I've got another will try find it


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Likewise dude , I've got another will try find it












I've had 2 back surgeries / 2 discs out so need to be careful with Deads and squats


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> I've had 2 back surgeries / 2 discs out so need to be careful with Deads and squats


dayum thats sh1t, whats your back work out consist of then? i couldnt imagine not being able to deadlift


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> dayum thats sh1t, whats your back work out consist of then? i couldnt imagine not being able to deadlift


And just had foot surgery 7 weeks ago , so no standing for a month or training lol

T-bar , pullys, DB rows, Deads , I manage


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

2 on a 1-10 scale, 10 being ultimate development.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> And just had foot surgery 7 weeks ago , so no standing for a month or training lol
> 
> T-bar , pullys, DB rows, Deads , I manage


FFS if you were a horse theyd put you down, i thought i was bad ><

GL with all that


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Rate ma back instead


First pic looks like you are going to jump into the riverdance routine.

Look well mate


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Roadguy said:


> Where's the development from the 1st pic gone?


Thats an old picture, just showing a bit of lower back in that one.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

ConP said:


> 2 on a 1-10 scale, 10 being ultimate development.


Few more years and i want to be a bit closer to that 10


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> A lot of it confuses me but there's always people on here willing to help mate. Just make a thread with everything you wanna know, plus people appreciate it when you're eager to learn. I just PM'd a few guys and they were really helpful.
> 
> As far as I'm aware.. You mix it with a specific amount of Bac water depending on what dose/amount you want, run it from Week 2 - Start of PCT and jab 1000iu per week. Quick and painless with an insulin needle. Whole point is to keep your balls functioning while you're on cycle, which you probably already know.


Did have a few guys go through it in detail, but i think i need everything in front of me to be able to do it and understand it.

if anyone in the berkshire area fancies sitting down with me i'd welcome it lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I think for one year of what I assume is natural training you are not doing bad matey. Would need to see the rest of you to comment properly. Just keep it up.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

musclemate said:


> I think for one year of what I assume is natural training you are not doing bad matey. Would need to see the rest of you to comment properly. Just keep it up.


Cheers mate, i'm usually on my own so dont get a massive amount of pictures.

Will try and ask one of my girl mates to take a few pictures this weekend.

My weak points are my chest and calves.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> FFS if you were a horse theyd put you down, i thought i was bad ><
> 
> GL with all that


Cheers man , it's quite fun to get back training and really work on ur strength


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

good but just need to be thicker. ive never deadlifted to train my back because of a slipped disc issue but found chins/pull downs work wonders for width. also bent over rows!


----------

